# 5x5 While Cutting



## LeeLifts (Mar 31, 2015)

I read somewhere that as long as you're eating enough protein and you're muscles a receiving the same stimuli that they were build with, there should not be much muscle loss while on a calorific deficit.

However, from what I understand, you can't build any muscle on a calorific deficit but you can build strength. So, I decided to change my routine to 5x5 compound movements instead of my usual 6-10 rep range with a mixture of compound and isolation exercises.

Would this change count as a change in stimuli and result in some muscle loss or am I over-thinking this?

Gains are precious.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

5x5 is fine. Whatever program you are running, make sure you are lifting heavy and progressing the weights.

Be aware that while you may not be able to build much (if any) muscle on a cut, that does not mean you can't get stronger!

Don't use cutting as an excuse to take it easy, I usually don't change my programming, but just accept that progress will be slower.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't take it easy when cutting however as it gets heavy there comes a point when you need to grow more muscle and the fact is I find it hard when I get to certain point to grow muscle on a deficit... I just don't progress and stall, however that point came at over 100kg squats... 70kg bench etc so upto a point you can gain, but to be honest I think cutting while approaching the stall point wont help, youd be far better eating at maintenance and growing some muscle as you build up to heavy sets from experience....


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Two words: Neural efficiency.

Basically your body can get stronger at movement patterns by increasing neural efficiency. It's only a small effect, but combined with a well thought out diet and programming, you can gain quite a lot for strength on a cut. I have personally been able to hit new 5 rep and 3 rep PR's, I have been cutting for around 5 weeks now.

Also, eating at maintenance is almost as bad as cutting, you still won't gain any muscle.

Lift heavy, lift often and recover well. Your diet will do the rest.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

John. said:


> Two words: Neural efficiency.
> 
> Basically your body can get stronger at movement patterns by increasing neural efficiency. It's only a small effect, but combined with a well thought out diet and programming, you can gain quite a lot for strength on a cut. I have personally been able to hit new 5 rep and 3 rep PR's, I have been cutting for around 5 weeks now.
> 
> ...


Are you assisted tho? But yes I agree, calorific excess is the best way to gain strength long term... The above was just my experience and I find it prevents stalling to a degree... As I said the best way is to eat enough to build muscle and add a touch of fat over a given period in my opinion obviously from my limited experience unless your on gear then the rules go out of the window...


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

No, lifetime drug free.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I personally find 5x5 a bit too much when trying to drop b.f, especially when your up around the top end of your %'s. Try 3x6, 2x8.... 5 sets across on squats absolutely kills when your eating less! Maybe try switching to ramped sets once you start grinding.... good luck!


----------



## JonSupps (Apr 24, 2015)

I agree with ausmaz, 5 sets of squats can be killer.

If you're wanting to drop bodyfat, you can continue with a routine you enjoy, or that has been sucessful for you, and just pay closer attention to your macros, or add in some cardio (without abusing it).


----------



## LeeLifts (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks guys. So far so good with the 5x5.


----------

